# Newish Burstner Motorhome



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all

I would like to do a bit of brain picking of owners of 4 year old or less of Burstner motorhomes, we are in the market at moment looking for a replacement M/H, and have seen an A Class one at a dealers, I would appreciate any comments good or bad about the general build quality and general info regarding lead time on replacement parts etc etc. 

You know the sort of thing is it worth buying or standing well clear :smile2: 

M&J


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

not an A class but a Nexxo and 4 years old, I feel the build quality is very good. 

I have just ordered a spare part from Southdowns motorhomes they had to get from Germany, not unsurprising as it is not a wear part or a consumable or even a part that they should have to stock, it took a week and no carriage charge. 

I then needed another part to go with what I'd ordered, again it is a part used only once on a MH during the build, this took 3 days - and I was charged nothing by Burstner, it was sent FOC. 

I think I'm liking Burstner even more now........


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Sprinta, things are looking good so far then.

M


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

We changed our van this year at Peterborough to a Burstner A Class, having owned 6 various British vans. Our van is a 2009 so a bit older than the one you are looking at but all I can say it was one of best decisions we have ever made. The build quality in comparison to our previous vans is superb and everybody who comes on the van comments on it. We have had several parts replaced under warrenty and we have never had to wait longer than a fortnight. We have been lucky in having a really good dealer which I think is one of the most important things you need to consider. 

Jan


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Elldwin, may I ask which dealer you have used, I know sprinta seems to have good things to say about Southdowns but I see you are up in Beds so I am wondering who you use !!

Thanks

M&J


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

We bought from CamperUK and although they are a couple of hours away from us we plan trips around any warrenty work. I couldn't rate them highly enough.

Jan


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We have had ours for over 7 years since new - says it all? Again would recommend Camper UK though we didn't buy from them.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

The current motorhome is our 13th. We bought two previous ones from CamperUK and without a doubt they are the best dealer I have ever dealt with. I just wish my current dealer was half as good, it is not until you have things go wrong you realise how important a good dealer is. I was blinded by the van my current dealer had for sale and early delivery. I did think about loosing the support I had with CamperUK and foolishly went elsewhere. I love the van, but when you have to travel to Germany to have a simple thing like a habitation door adjusted, which is a long way from Edinburgh because your dealer only makes slight issues 100 times worse then you quickly loose faith in both the van and the manufacturer. Niesmann and Bischoff only have one dealer I the UK so no alternative :-( Can I ask which model you are looking at as the Panorama which has now been dropped seems to be having a lot of electrical issues.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all, and thank you for your responses. 

We live in Berkshire so the nearest Burstner dealer would be Southdowns although the vehicle we have seen is at another Burstner dealer based in Norfork, I believe they have a good reputation but once out of their warranty period I would want to take it closer to home for servicing works and the such like, The model in question is an Aviano.

Thanks again

M&J


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am curious, you all say great van etc but had to have warranty work and parts etc, any chance we have a full report such as what went wrong or what you had to have replaced and why.It would balance the thread.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Like just about everything else in the world there will be good and not so good examples.

Every single owner thinks THEIR MH is the best (because no one will admit they have purchased something that's not perfect) 

I had a pal who bought a new Burstner, he had a few "issues" but nothing serious. However SOME would consider his issues serious !! All a matter of both perception and opinion.

Andy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

stewartwebr said:


> The current motorhome is our 13th. We bought two previous ones from CamperUK and without a doubt they are the best dealer I have ever dealt with. I just wish my current dealer was half as good, it is not until you have things go wrong you realise how important a good dealer is. I was blinded by the van my current dealer had for sale and early delivery. I did think about loosing the support I had with CamperUK and foolishly went elsewhere. I love the van, but when you have to travel to Germany to have a simple thing like a habitation door adjusted, which is a long way from Edinburgh because your dealer only makes slight issues 100 times worse then you quickly loose faith in both the van and the manufacturer. Niesmann and Bischoff only have one dealer I the UK so no alternative :-( Can I ask which model you are looking at as the Panorama which has now been dropped seems to be having a lot of electrical issues.


You will not get a better motorhome than what you have already got there Stewart, it an absolute beauty, everyone aspires to something of that quality.

Agree that the dealer is crap, especially compared to Camper uk, you would have been better buying from the Dortmund dealer in hindsight, much cheaper it would have been too.

Like you say, a good dealer is worth their weight in gold, whether buying new or second hand.

Paul.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your honest replies, I am not looking at comparing dealers attitudes towards warranty or repair works more so towards the brand itself, we have owned over the years a Autocruise an Adria and the current vehicle which is a Autotrail, both the latter vehicles have Been owned from new, and we have had what I would think is the usual teething problems with both vehicles, but all issues were dealt with in a quick and acceptable manner by the dealer where I purchased them from and will probably take any future vehicles to for servicing works and repairs.

I think I see a pattern here, we have done the A's it looks like we are now moving on to the B's 😂😂


----------

